# 3 Female Rats Need Better Home (Chicago)



## WhiskerCookie (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello, I've recently decided that I can no longer take care of my three girls due to health issues. They don't get enough out of cage time and attention as they should be, but I think they deserve more than that. I am offering to give away my rats to an experienced rat owner only, who will give them the care and attention they deserve. They are 5 months old and were originally meant to be feeder rats. 

Charles is very skittish, so I would not recommend him to first time rat owners. She is pretty sweet otherwise and loves taking treats from my hand.

Einstein is not as shy as Charles, but she still needs some time to open up. So far I've been able to get her to sit on my shoulder and take treats from me. She is very sweet. (Update: She just learned how to spin!)

Breadstick is an absolute charm. She loves attention, food, and beating up my cats. She does not fear anything and she loves exploring the house. I've already taught her how to spin and come to me. Very sweet outgoing rat. 

Once again, I would really like these rats to go to responsible and experienced owner since two of them are a bit more shy than normal rats and will need extra attention. It is very hard to let them go, but I know this is the best I can do for them.

Thank you.


----------

